# Symphogear- the mahou shoujo singing mecha suit anime



## foussiremix (Oct 10, 2019)

Heyo guys

I´ve decided to introduce you to symphogear.
Its an anime with 5 seasons that started in january 2012, this year the fifth and last season came out which was really amazing .
Basically its about an organization who has a group of girls that activates ancient relics by singing which gives the armour. I can´t tell really more cause it would spoil yall.

A  clip from season 1, couldnt find one with english subs.
Season 1 is considered the worst season since the creators didn´t knew at the time what they wanted to do.


----------



## foussiremix (Oct 19, 2019)

boop


----------

